# Looking for a full coverage foundation or bb cream



## Chupla (May 5, 2016)

Im looking for a full coverage foundation i have combination skin but for the most part im not very oily at all. I also love bb creams so if there is a medium to full coverage one you could recommend i would be forever grateful. As for color it would have to come in really pale because im about a nc 15 ish .


----------



## shellygrrl (May 7, 2016)

What kind of finish do you want? Matte? Luminous/dewy? Satin/demi-matte?


----------



## ashievic (May 9, 2016)

Guerlain has several that might work. I wear Beige 01. It might be tough to find it online, but some NM stores carry this color in the store. Which is where I found it. I am super fair with pink undertones. The Beige 01 tones down the pink. Chanel just does't have the color I need. TF Alabaster is also good.


----------



## pinkrosebeauty (May 9, 2016)

Nars weightless luminous foundation is light and full coverage. I've been using it for awhile now and I would recommend it though as a side note, it does dry quickly!!! so work little by little instead of just dotting it all over your face before blending. Blend as you go. The result is beautiful with a beauty blender/sponge!  

It sets nicely on the skin. I also have combo dry to lightly oily skin


----------



## ashievic (May 11, 2016)

I have found the YSL color corrector and the Guerlian primer with the pink pearls helps with the coverage of a foundation. Again, nasty scars going down the center of my nose that are deeper pink, or even red. Going through a windshield can do that....


----------



## rachelgreen (May 30, 2016)

Estee Lauder Double Wear is perfect to me... and only for £27 in this shop online: http://www.beautytheshop.com/uk/ski...-day-glow-bb-moisture-makeup-spf30-2-0-30ml-3

I use number 2 but is available in 5 tones I think...


----------



## briannafreeman (Aug 10, 2018)

ashievic said:


> I have found the YSL color corrector and the Guerlian primer with the pink pearls helps with the coverage of a foundation. Again, nasty scars going down the center of my nose that are deeper pink, or even red. Going through a windshield can do that....



Oh, I'm so sorry about that. You can try All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream to remove the scars. Ask your doctor first before using it.


----------



## EmmaRose317 (Jan 16, 2020)

Are these good for all skin tones?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2020)

EmmaRose317 said:


> Are these good for all skin tones?



The NARS foundation mentioned has only 20 shades. Their other foundations (Sheer Glow and Natural Radiant Longwear) have broader shade ranges. The brands Ash mentioned, except for maybe Tom Ford, don't tend to do very well for very fair or very dark skin tones, as far as I can tell.


----------

